# Wishing you all....



## Dog (21 Dec 2003)

....A very Happy Christmas, eat, drink and be merry and I hope Santa gives you all what you want, expect, hope for or dream about :wink: 

Catch up with you in 2004


----------



## Drew (22 Dec 2003)

To everyone 

May you get what you want, want what you get and health, wealth and happiness to you all for the season and 2004.

All the very best to you and yours from me and mine

Drew :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (22 Dec 2003)

Happy holidays, hope 2004 brings you closer to finishing ongoing projects :lol:


----------



## Alf (23 Dec 2003)

Nadelik looan na looan blethen noweth!






Cheers, Alf


----------



## Adam (23 Dec 2003)

Meur ras, nadelik lowen ha blydhen nowydh da.

A_L


----------



## Alf (23 Dec 2003)

:lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Adam (23 Dec 2003)

With this many variations on spelling it's not wonder it died out (almost)

nadelik lowen ha blydhen nowydh da.
Nadelik looan na blethen noweth

A_L


----------



## Alf (23 Dec 2003)

I wonder if those who claim spelling correctly isn't important should take note? :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Gill (23 Dec 2003)

Well :x !

And after all the hard work Charley put into providing the SpellCheck facility!

   

Happy Christmas everyone.

Yours

Gill


----------



## llangatwgnedd (23 Dec 2003)

. 

*Nadolig Llawen a Blwyddyn Newydd Dda*

.





. * Llangatwg Castell Nedd*


----------



## Signal (23 Dec 2003)

Dunno bout all that other funny writin but how about a bit of anglo saxon

merry firkin krismass every one 


Hope you all get piles of goodies to use in your workshop
and have a fantatic new year using them


Signal


----------



## Adam (23 Dec 2003)

Signal, 

That made me LOL!

A_L


----------



## Signal (23 Dec 2003)

Glad it raised a chortle  


Signal


----------



## Jaco (24 Dec 2003)

'n Baie Geseende Kersfees vir julle almal. Mag die jaar wat voorle net alles van die beste vir julle inhou!
 
Tranlated - have a great xmas and 2004!
Best wishes
Jaco


----------



## Alf (24 Dec 2003)

Signal,

<Great Big Grin> :lol: 

Happy Christmas, one and all.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## CYC (24 Dec 2003)

HAPPY CHRISTMAS

And I wish you all the best woodworking year for 2004.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (24 Dec 2003)

Best Wishes for Christmas and the New Year.

Neil


----------



## Michel (24 Dec 2003)

Thank you for all the help and info  

A very Merry Christmas to you all (hammer) 

All the best

Michel


----------



## Signal (25 Dec 2003)

Morning all, been up since 4 with 2 of the most excited kids youll ever see  

Wishing you all the best for christmass and the new year.

May your tools be sharp, your wits be sharper and your digits remain attached :wink: 

Signal


----------

